# Lets play "Design that service!"



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to meet with power company. They want me to draw a 600 amp 480 volt service. And a seperate 120/208 1200amp service. Then we can see which would be better suited. Service will be fed from overhead.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ratrod56 said:


> I have to meet with power company. They want me to draw a 600 amp 480 volt service. And a seperate 120/208 1200amp service. Then we can see which would be better suited. Service will be fed from overhead.


 

Great, let's see what you've done so far...


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

ratrod56 said:


> I have to meet with power company. They want me to draw a 600 amp 480 volt service. And a seperate 120/208 1200amp service. Then we can see which would be better suited. Service will be fed from overhead.


 Better suited for what? Do you have any 277/480 equipment or lighting?


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you just trying to get someone here to do it for you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my drawing:










:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Here's my drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the disco line side of x former?:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Here's my drawing:
> 
> :laughing:


Did you hack my C drive? That's the almost identical to the drawing I submitted 6 months ago to SCE.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> wheres the disco line side of x former?:laughing:



In the 480 panel.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

That one line is creative:thumbsup:

I would think that one huge transformer set right next to the main would defeat the purpose of a 480V service drop.

It would be cheaper to run the drop in 208V and forgo 600V equipment & transfomer costs!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the op wants 2 different services.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think the op wants 2 different services.


Agree with you Dennis, but think the OP needs to review 230.2. Focus being on 230.2(C) in particular, and what the AHJ may allow.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Agree with you Dennis, but think the OP needs to review 230.2. Focus being on 230.2(C) in particular, and what the AHJ may allow.




IMO he is asking about using one service or the other. Even if it was 2 services if they are different voltages you could have 2 on the same building.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Agree with you Dennis, but think the OP needs to review 230.2. Focus being on 230.2(C) in particular, and what the AHJ may allow.


I would think that 230.2(D) would apply


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would think that 230.2(D) would apply


Thinking this will also need the blessing of plan review. There are financial incentives both ways. But The AHJ, ir not consulted, could say that we are going with 90.1(B) One service, and you transform it on down...Anytime the 800 amp service line gets crossed, costs seem to want to escalate.

Transformers aren't cheap, but who is going to pay for this transformation down to a lower voltage, unless there is already a trnsformer hanging on a pole outside by this future service that is not doing anything right now, and POCO can go either way?

Edit - (D) Rate scheduling maybe the key player on this...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> Thinking this will also need the blessing of plan review. There are financial incentives both ways. But The AHJ, ir not consulted, could say that we are going with 90.1(B) One service, and you transform it on down...Anytime the 800 amp service line gets crossed, costs seem to want to escalate.
> 
> Transformers aren't cheap, but who is going to pay for this transformation down to a lower voltage, unless there is already a trnsformer hanging on a pole outside by this future service that is not doing anything right now, and POCO can go either way?
> 
> Edit - (D) Rate scheduling maybe the key player on this...



Unless the AHJ has a written amendment they can not stop you from putting 2 services on the same building. 230.2 (d) allows it.
If your plans are drawn to code they have to accept it.


----------

